# 24" at 6 months?!?! Normal???



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been watching Bentley grow so fast over the last few months and he just turned 6 months old. So I got out the tape measure today and checked his height: a whopping 24 inches at the withers!!!

My last poodle was just about as tall as he was when she was full grown. Granted she was a "she" and males do get taller that females (on average at least). But he's only 6 months old and is already at the 2 foot mark.

I've been wracking my brain trying to remember how much growing my last spoo did after she turned 6 months old. I do know she continued to grow until she was at least over a year old... but I didn't keep records. 

Any idea on how many more inches to expect? Is he going to be a giant?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Standard poodles finish growing and 'filling out' at about 2 years old and if you look at the growth chart, at 6 months a height of 21+ inches is normal and finish growing at about two years old and about 24-27 inches. I guess you'll just have to wait to see if he goes 'oversize'! Big and Beautiful! LOL!


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info! I just wanted to check to see if his size was unusual at this stage. I hope his growth does slow down--I like a big dog, but I don't want the negative heath effects of an oversized dog. Of course, I'll love him no matter what size he finishes as. I just want him to be as healthy as possible! 

I'm attaching a couple of pictures that I took of him this evening. Like I said in my initial post, I'm just quite surprised that he is currently just about as big as my last one was when she was full grown. Plus, Bentley's dam and sire were both on the small side.

Also, Bentley eats SOOO much food. The recommended daily serving for his food is between 1 3/4 - 2 3/4 cups per day. He's on Blue Wilderness Large Breed Puppy. A few months ago, the vet said to up his food because he was a bit under weight. Now he is up to about 6-7 cups of food a day and is maintaining a healthy weight. My last spoo did not eat nearly as much--even during her growing years!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Most of the growing is in the first 6 months and they eat like horses. After that growth spurt they slow down and eat less. Dogs are bigger than bitches. In Australia where spoodles are bigger than in the States or Europe a male can reach 29 in. Your man should grow to 27 in or so. If he was prematurely de-sexed he will grow taller. All the more to love.
Eric.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, he is a big beautiful poodle!


----------



## illiyh (Feb 17, 2016)

He's gorgeous! I'm not sure about numbers but my 5 month old Bowie looks almost as big. I'm in Australia and spoo's tend to be bigger here, as Eric said. Bowie is actually on the smaller side compared to his litter mates! We grow 'em big here lol his Aussie mum is substantially bigger than his Japanese import dad. Would be interesting to see Bentley's family tree (pedigree? Or whatever the doggie version of it is called) to see if that explains the size.

That does sound like a lot of food! But as long as he's healthy and happy it's all good.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

I'm also from Australia.

My boy is 6 months at the moment and around the same hight as my Aussie Shepherd. I haven't measured my Spoo but my Aussie is 55cm at the shoulder.

Here's a photo taken today to give you an idea


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I've got a big boy too. He is HUGE compared to his pal Lola. Unlike Mini's and Toys, Standards have no size limitations. Bentley is eating like a teenage boy, which he is


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

What a wonderful picture of you and your spoo "sharing the couch"!
I just love it when my girls cuddle.
I don't recall how much my spoo's ate when they were younger but WOW, 6-7 cups a day! Seems like a lot but as long as your pup is getting regular exercise I say no prob. 
Have a great day!
Jcris


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is definitely a big boy. I wonder though how accurate your measurement was since I think it is very hard to get a correct measurement without a helper and a real wicket. He could be a little under or over what you measured. You might want to focus on weight since you can measure that more accurately.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

My boy also eats 6 cups of food a day. He's super skinny, but if I offered him more food he'd choose not to eat it. It amazes me how much he eats, I kinda hope he eats less once he's fully grown!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

More to love  You two are adorable together!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

By the chart I use at 6 months he is 80-90% finished growing in height. That really sounds like a lot of food, I always wonder how long to keep them on puppy food. Some people never feed puppy food, just an all stages food. I would tend to supplement the suggested amount with meat, veggies and fruit.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

Cooper turns 6 months tomorrow and is 21" more or less and 42 lbs. THis week his vet told us to put him on adult food so he does not get fat.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka would always dance around when I tried to measure him. I found it easier to stand beside him with my hand at withers height and touching my leg. Then just measure my leg to that spot.

Your boy may hit 27"/68(?)cm. A perfect height... Tonka's height.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Umney is about the same size at 6 months, and is 40 lbs. As far as food, we fed a large breed puppy food at first, but have switched to All Life Stages now.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Yes well my boy has been getting Chicken and rice puppy dry food with some kangaroo and potato dog roll as well. 

His puppy food bag is nearly empty so I'm going to buy him adult food from now on.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

RylieJames said:


> Thanks for the info! I just wanted to check to see if his size was unusual at this stage. I hope his growth does slow down--I like a big dog, but I don't want the negative heath effects of an oversized dog. Of course, I'll love him no matter what size he finishes as. I just want him to be as healthy as possible!
> 
> I'm attaching a couple of pictures that I took of him this evening. Like I said in my initial post, I'm just quite surprised that he is currently just about as big as my last one was when she was full grown. Plus, Bentley's dam and sire were both on the small side.
> 
> Also, Bentley eats SOOO much food. The recommended daily serving for his food is between 1 3/4 - 2 3/4 cups per day. He's on Blue Wilderness Large Breed Puppy. A few months ago, the vet said to up his food because he was a bit under weight. Now he is up to about 6-7 cups of food a day and is maintaining a healthy weight. My last spoo did not eat nearly as much--even during her growing years!



Wow, Bentley is gorgeous! And big! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

RylieJames said:


> I've been watching Bentley grow so fast over the last few months and he just turned 6 months old. So I got out the tape measure today and checked his height: a whopping 24 inches at the withers!!!
> 
> My last poodle was just about as tall as he was when she was full grown. Granted she was a "she" and males do get taller that females (on average at least). But he's only 6 months old and is already at the 2 foot mark.
> 
> ...


Going to be a very tall boy. I'd guess 27 inches


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

RylieJames said:


> I've been watching Bentley grow so fast over the last few months and he just turned 6 months old. So I got out the tape measure today and checked his height: a whopping 24 inches at the withers!!!
> 
> My last poodle was just about as tall as he was when she was full grown. Granted she was a "she" and males do get taller that females (on average at least). But he's only 6 months old and is already at the 2 foot mark.
> 
> ...


Going to be a very tall boy. I'd guess 27+ inches


----------

